# Dell UltraSharp U2412M (kein Signal über HDMI to DisplayPort) warum?



## KonterSchock (5. September 2014)

*Dell UltraSharp U2412M (kein Signal über HDMI to DisplayPort) warum?*

hi, Leute.... ich bin mal wieder, grüßt euch.

zum Problem, und zwar wollte ich nun zum "zweiten" mal, mein zweit Rechner über so ein kabel Diverse DisplayPort/HDMI Kabel 2m Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland also HDMI to Displayport, versucht zu betreiben, doch ich bekomme zum xten mal kein Signal, hab hier 2 Rechner mit 4 unterschiedliche  Grafikkarten, 8600gt/580GTX/igpu/660m bei den beiden hab ich ein DVI to hdmi Adapter dann das HDMI to Displayport dran gemacht, keine Signal, hab das kabel ohne Adapter an die igpu direkt über hdmi angeschlossen, kein Signal, auch bei der 660m kein Signal über den hdmi Port, nun weis ich nicht weiter. über DVI läuft alles aber ich hab noch nie DP zum laufen bekommen, weis einer vielleicht wodran es liegt? 

ich hab´s nun zum zweiten mal probiert und wieder nix mit DP, wer kann helfen? ich begreife es nicht!

grüße
KS


----------



## yingtao (5. September 2014)

*AW: Dell UltraSharp U2412M (kein Signal über HDMI to DisplayPort) warum?*

Dein Problem ist das du Versuchst von DVI auf DP zu gehen was in der Richtung nur mit nem Digital-Digital Wandler geht (sowas hier Gefen DVI to Mini DisplayPort Converter - DVI-Adapter: Amazon.de: Elektronik). DVI und auch HDMI (nutzen beide das selbe Signal) geben kein DP kompatibles Signal aus wodurch DVI/HDMI auf DP nicht einfach geht. DP auf DVI/HDMI geht aber ohne Probleme, da DP ein kompatibles Signal ausgeben kann und alle Adapter die es so gibt sind auch für den Fall gedacht und benannt.


----------



## KonterSchock (5. September 2014)

*AW: Dell UltraSharp U2412M (kein Signal über HDMI to DisplayPort) warum?*

also kann ich es mit dem kabel vergessen? 

müsste ich den nicht von der igpu und der 660m über hdmi signal bekommen?


----------



## KonterSchock (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dell UltraSharp U2412M (kein Signal über HDMI to DisplayPort) warum?*

hab es nun noch mal versucht, mit meinen laptop aber ich bekomm wieder kein signal, irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das diese kabel alle fakes sind.


das problem ist bekannt, siehe hier Kabel HDMI -> Displayport - ComputerBase Forum


----------

